# Progressive Insurance - Texas Feb. 19th 2016



## Sigss (Jan 13, 2016)

Beginning Feb. 19, 2016, Progressive will offer in Texas a Personal Auto policy endorsement to cover an individual driver who is logged onto one or more transportation network company (TNC) apps, such as Uber or Lyft. The individual owner/driver will be the named insured and will receive all of the services and benefits of a Progressive customer including our hassle-free claims service.

*Personal Auto contract*

Our standard Personal Auto policy excludes all TNC activity from coverage. Texas drivers who select this new endorsement are now eligible for Personal Auto coverage. The endorsement includes:


Coverage for drivers who are logged on to a TNC app and are waiting to accept a trip request. The customer must purchase liability limits of 50/100 or higher, because this is the minimum limit required by Texas law for TNC activity prior to accepting a trip request.
Comprehensive, collision and roadside assistance coverages are extended through all phases of TNC activity to fill gaps between the TNC commercial coverage and the customers' selected personal coverage limits. If the collision coverage provided by the TNC includes a deductible that's higher than our customer's deductible, we'll pay the difference.


----------

